# Query on uploading visa documents for non migrating family



## sushmakhatri (May 26, 2018)

HI, 

I have paid visa fees and in document uploading section its asking documents (like form 1221 , character evidence and health evidence )for non migrating family members(non migrating: my father,mother,brother,sister) is it mandatory to upload their documents because i was in assumption no documents are required for non migrating family

Please help


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

sushmakhatri said:


> HI,
> 
> I have paid visa fees and in document uploading section its asking documents (like form 1221 , character evidence and health evidence )for non migrating family members(non migrating: my father,mother,brother,sister) is it mandatory to upload their documents because i was in assumption no documents are required for non migrating family
> 
> Please help


A non-migrating family here means only your spouse and kids ( if they are not migrating with you currently). Everyone else doesn't come under family. So, you shouldn't add them to your visa application in the first place.


----------



## sushmakhatri (May 26, 2018)

So what can i do now, is it possible to change??


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

sushmakhatri said:


> So what can i do now, is it possible to change??


Fill the below form and upload it. Ask them to remove those applicants from your visa application.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/forms/Documents/1023.pdf


----------



## sushmakhatri (May 26, 2018)

Hi,

Is it mandatory to upload notarize document as in guidelines its mentioned certified copy is required, so does that means only notarize documents are required.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

sushmakhatri said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it mandatory to upload notarize document as in guidelines its mentioned certified copy is required, so does that means only notarize documents are required.


For visa application, you do not need notarized copies if you have color scan copies of originals. Notarized documents are mandatory only for ACS assessment, not for visa application.


----------



## sushmakhatri (May 26, 2018)

What are the documents required for claiming partner point, I have already uploaded pte exam result, passport and skill assessment result. Do I need to upload degree, transcript for education and for employment does reference letter, relieving letter , payslips are also required.

2) Do I have to fill form 80 bcz I cannot see anywhere form 80 is asked, apart from form 80 does any other form is required.

3) For main applicant what are the documents required for employment currently I am planning to upload 
offer letter 
relieving letter 
form 16 for tax 
payslip 
reference letter which has roles and responsibilities from all the organisation 

Does any other document is required??

Moreover how documents need to be uploaded I meant by structure, for example if I take payslip then I have payslip of 4 different organizations, so do I need to upload them as separate pdf or I can create one pdf document of payslip which has pay slip of all the organisations.

Sorry for the long post!!!


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

sushmakhatri said:


> What are the documents required for claiming partner point, I have already uploaded pte exam result, passport and skill assessment result. Do I need to upload degree, transcript for education and for employment does reference letter, relieving letter , payslips are also required.
> 
> 2) Do I have to fill form 80 bcz I cannot see anywhere form 80 is asked, apart from form 80 does any other form is required.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, you need to upload education, employment certificates, payslips, bank statements, IT returns etc...
2. Form 80 and 1221 are not mandatory but CO will almost certainly ask for them at a later stage, which would only delay your visa grant. So, better to upload them upfront ( for both of you)
3. Add bank statements that show the salary credit and any promotion letters you may have.
The best way is to combine payslips for each organization into a separate pdf file.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sushmakhatri said:


> HI,
> 
> I have paid visa fees and in document uploading section its asking documents (like form 1221 , character evidence and health evidence )for non migrating family members(non migrating: my father,mother,brother,sister) is it mandatory to upload their documents because i was in assumption no documents are required for non migrating family
> 
> Please help


Where are you being asked this? :grouphug:


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

luvjd said:


> sushmakhatri said:
> 
> 
> > What are the documents required for claiming partner point, I have already uploaded pte exam result, passport and skill assessment result. Do I need to upload degree, transcript for education and for employment does reference letter, relieving letter , payslips are also required.
> ...


Add PF statement as well


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

luvjd said:


> A non-migrating family here means only your spouse and kids ( if they are not migrating with you currently). Everyone else doesn't come under family. So, you shouldn't add them to your visa application in the first place.


Hi luvjd,

In form 80, Nos 44 & 45 are tabs to fill details about parents and siblings. There's also a box to tick if they'd be migrating with you or not. 

So should I fill it and tick 'not migrating' or leave them all blank without any details?

Thanks.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> Hi luvjd,
> 
> In form 80, Nos 44 & 45 are tabs to fill details about parents and siblings. There's also a box to tick if they'd be migrating with you or not.
> 
> ...


Fill the details but select "NO" to "Migrating with you?"


----------

